# Would you upgrade/change your EAP/FSD with special pricing?



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

*If you've already taken delivery of your Model 3*, would you make a change to EAP and/or FSD if given the choice for the same pricing as you had when originally ordering the car. Currently that is $5,000 For EAP and $3,000 more for FSD.

We know Tesla is offering free trials trying to sell and pull in as much cash as possible. Upgrading to these two options really costs Tesla nothing more than a bit of time to flip a software switch, the hardware is already in the car. One could argue that upgrading to FSD could cost them some money since they've announced their own hardware is being developed and it has been noted it will be swapped in for FSD purchasers.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

For $3,000 I would give FSD strong consideration once we see the first set of exclusive features roll out soon. At $5k it’s a tougher pill to swallow.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Agreed. I will consider FSD upgrade from my EAP once they give it features that make it worth its extra cost. What and when and how much that is worth is TBD.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

I paid for it when I bought the car, as many others have done. It would tend to upset me if the rules were to change to let me buy in the future, what I've already paid for. It's not much interest, but it is some. Plus I invested in the product, those who didn't shouldn't get the same credit.


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

I couldn’t complete the survey since none of the instances reflect my feelings. I bought EAP at configuration, then after reading everything I could find in the forums and outside, I asked my ISA if she could add FSD. She did, both features were delivered on my vehicle a few days later, and I don’t regret either purchase. Since delivery 7/19/18 and now about 1000 miles later, EAP is just amazing, and I use it all the time. FSD is obviously not there yet, and truly may not be in my lifetime. I think, however, that Tesla will be enabling incremental capabilities beyond EAP that I would not get without FSD. Could be wrong, have been before, but still I have no regrets for this small bit of future-proofing.


----------



## Twiglett (Feb 8, 2017)

I wanted to make sure I liked EAP before doing FSD and also to see if they got close to delivering FSD.
However, that was on the basis of it only being a $1K uptick in cost.
Making it $5K instead of $4K would mean I'd need some serious demonstration of FSD features before I paid money for it.

Having said that, didn't I read somewhere that existing EAP owners could still get FSD for $4K ??

The other unknown is the AP3 hardware upgrade.


----------



## Gavyne (Jul 7, 2018)

Have EAP, this really was a no brainer pick during order process. Tesla's auto lane keeping and traffic-aware cruise control are light years ahead of competition according to recent IIHS tests. Auto park & summon are just icing on the cake.

As for FSD, I'm playing the wait & see game. Want to see what the next version is capable of first. I'm confident of the tech especially with the new upcoming hardware. But I have no confidence in people. The way people cut you off, merge into your lane without checking their blindspot, run red lights & stop signs, how people still drive under the influence without self-driving cars, etc.. I'm sure the tech will be amazing, but people are still going to suck.


----------



## NJturtlePower (Dec 19, 2017)

So I voted for :
***​*I don't have either EAP or FSD and I still wouldn't add either. *

If EAP was $2500 I would have considered it, FSD is just a myth at this point and will be for years to come. I really don't drive enough on anything but local roads to take advantage of EAP in any way other than the novel summon tricks...that alone is not worth much to me. 

I'll likely give the EAP trial a go if I have a trip planned just to see what it's about and IF it's matured over the months of updates, but at the full asking price it won't matter much in my book.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

SalisburySam said:


> I couldn't complete the survey since none of the instances reflect my feelings. I bought EAP at configuration, then after reading everything I could find in the forums and outside, I asked my ISA if she could add FSD. She did, both features were delivered on my vehicle a few days later, and I don't regret either purchase. Since delivery 7/19/18 and now about 1000 miles later, EAP is just amazing, and I use it all the time. FSD is obviously not there yet, and truly may not be in my lifetime. I think, however, that Tesla will be enabling incremental capabilities beyond EAP that I would not get without FSD. Could be wrong, have been before, but still I have no regrets for this small bit of future-proofing.


Essentially though you bought FSD before delivery and paid $3K right? So for the survey I would lump you into the group of bought both before delivery.

You brought up a point I hadn't thought of which is why let me buy it after delivery for the same price as before when those weren't the rules of the game. I get that and it makes sense. You could have waited as well if you knew it wouldn't cost more. .

The only thing I can say to that is that Tesla is very well known to change the rules of the game on the fly and if they are doing anything they can for cash I'm just wondering if they would offer a special for 14 days (or more) during their trials (that is another one of their new things - allowing a free trial and quite brilliant by the way.) So if you are going to let me trial it and lure me in, then offer me a special price. Maybe same as before purchase pricing or a small increment, but not $2K more. Give me something special and I might bite.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

NJturtlePower said:


> So I voted for :
> ***​*I don't have either EAP or FSD and I still wouldn't add either. *
> 
> If EAP was $2500 I would have considered it, FSD is just a myth at this point and will be for years to come. I really don't drive enough on anything but local roads to take advantage of EAP in any way other than the novel summon tricks...that alone is not worth much to me.
> ...


I would agree here. I did shell out the $5K for EAP and would now reconsider the FSD for $3K. However, if they were priced at say $2K to $2.5K each I figure almost everyone would add them. I don't know the current percentage of config at purchase. It may already be very high, I don't think so for FSD though.


----------



## Thunder7ga (May 15, 2018)

Definitely interested, but until I understand what the features available will be, and which state/federal hoops have to be figured out, I am on hold.


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

GDN said:


> Essentially though you bought FSD before delivery and paid $3K right? So for the survey I would lump you into the group of bought both before delivery.


Close, and I had considered selecting one of the two "Both" options. However, each option also suggests regret for spending the extra. I have no regrets at all, hence my decision to select no option. Still don't.


----------



## Derik (Jul 26, 2017)

I don't know how to vote for this one. I have EAP, but not FSD. For 3K I'm still in the wait and see stage. If the first set of FSD features are amazing I'll be kicking myself for not getting it at the time of purchase. But I really don't see FSD as I think everything things FSD should be for a few years.

I also hope that Tesla honors the fact they said it would be 4k after purchase when I got the car. If I saw a 2k difference I would have most likely just bit the bullet and bought it


----------



## CleanEV (May 17, 2018)

Will consider FSD for $3k after seeing real world demonstration


----------

